# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Πωλούνται ταινίες LED και τροφοδοτικά AC to DC, Καινούρια

## mix0s

Πωλούνται ταινίες LED και τροφοδοτικά AC to DC από παλαιότερες κατασκευές που έγιναν και περίσσεψαν.
Είναι ολοκαίνουριες στις συσκευασίες τους όπως τις είχα αγοράσει, δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις αγοράς.

Τροφοδοτικά DC 12v

Τέσσερα μεταλλικά 12.5A/150Watt - 10€ το ένα
Ένα μεταλλικό 10Α/120Watt - 8€ το ένα
Ενα μεταλλικό  8.3Α/100Watt - 6€ το ένα
Ένα πλαστικό 6.5Α/80Watt - 8€ το ένα
Δύο πλαστικά 3Α/36Watt - 8€ το ένα
Τρία πλαστικά 2Α/24Watt - 15€ ολα μαζί

Δύο RGB ενισχυτής 144W 12V - 5€ το ένα

Ταινίες LED
Δέκα καρούλια των 5μετρων Ταινίες LED 7.2Watt/το μέτρο Ψυχρό λευκό, IP20, Μηστεγανές - 5€ το καρούλι
Δέκα καρούλια των 10μετρων Ταινίες LED 9.6Watt/το μέτρο Ουδέτερο λευκό, IP20, Μηστεγανές - 8€ το καρούλι

  Σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για πολλά μαζί ή και όλα ας μου στείλει πμ

Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία

----------

